# Jermain Taylor vs. Jeff Lacy



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

*Jermain Taylor* _(Pictured left)_

Fighting out of: Arkansas
Age: 30
Height: 6 ft 1 in
Weight: 168 lb
Record: 30-2-1

*Last Fight:*
_vs. Kelly Pavlik (Loss - UD)_


*Jeff Lacy* _(Pictured right)_

Fighting out of: Florida
Age: 31
Height: 5 ft 10 in
Weight: 168 lb
Record: 24-1-0 1 NC

*Last Fight:*
_vs. Epifanio Mendoza (Win - MD)_


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

http://www.boxingforum.com/boxing-u...rmain-taylor-vs-jeff-lacy-hbo-11-15-08-a.html

Join us as a poster or guest before, during, and after the hbo tv showing.


----------

